# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Depresioni i nënave pas lindjes

## Adna

Ndryshimet biologjike

Lindja e fëmijës sjell ndyshime të hormoneve në trupin tuaj. Depresioni post-natal mund të jetë i lidhur me këto ndryshime. Por edhe pse kjo mund të jetë shkaku dëshmitë sygjerojnë se hormonet nuk janë shkaktar të vetëm. Rrethanat tuaja individuale dhe sociale janë poashtu me rëndësi.
Megjithatë, ilaqet kundër depresionit dhe ilaqet e tjera mund të ju ndihmojnë. Bisedoni me mjekun për këto.
Ndryshimet fizike

Lindja e fëmiut është rraskapitëse dhe ndonjëhere mund të shkaktojë probleme fizike p.sh. nëse keni lindur fëmiun me operacion, dhëmbjet pas operacionit. Shërimi pas operacionit nuk është gjithmonë i lehtë. Kujdesi për foshnje e bënë të vështirë që ju të pushoni dhe të fleni sa duhet. Nëse keni fëmijë të tjerë ata mund të reagojnë duke kërkuar nga ju vemendje më të madhe. Kjo mund të ju bëjë më të lodhur.
Ndoshta ju nuk keni oreks të mirë dhe nuk hani sa duhet. Kur kjo ndodh është shumë lehtë të lodheni pa masë. Disa femra poashhtu ndjehen të pa sigurta dhe jo-atraktive përshkak se forma e tyre e trupit ndryshon dhe nuk kanë kohë të kujdesen për veten. Në të njejtën kohë disa femra të cilat vuajnë nga depresioni post-natal kujdesen për veten dhe foshnjen e tyre posaqrisht më shumë për të fshehur ndjenjat e dështimit që ndjejnë për shkak të depresionit. Kjo shkakton më shumë lodhje fizike.
Ndryshimet emocionale

Femrat shpesh nuk i përjetojnë ndjenjat që i kanë paramenduar kur lindin foshnjen. Kur ato marrin në duar foshnjen e tyre për të parën herë, një numër i madh i tyre nuk ndjenë atë emocione të nxituar të dashurisë së nënës. Ato vetëm ndjehen të lodhura dhe pak të shkëputura. Kjo është normale. Disa nëna e duan fëmijën në shikim të parë por disa mësohen ta duan fëmijën gradualisht.
Por kryesorja është që mos të brengoseni apo të zghënjeheni nëse lindja e fëmiut nuk është si e keni paramenduar. Dhe është e vërtet se shumë femra thonë se pas lindjes së fëmiut ndjehen më të emocionuara kështu që kur gjërat nuk shkojnë mirë atëhere duken shumë më keq se zakonisht.
Ndryshimet sociale

Lindja e fëmiut mund të shkaktojë shumë ndryshime. Nevojat e foshnjes vështërsojnë vazhdoni jetë aktive shoqërore. Poashtu mund të shkaktojë tendosje në marrëdhëniet e prindit sepse është vështirë të kalojnë kohë së bashku si çift.
Për shkak se shumë njerëz nuk jetojnë afër anëtarëve të familjeve të tyre, prindët mund të ndjehen të izoluar dhe nënat nuk kanë ndihmë nga njerëzit e tjerë. Posaqërisht ato të cilat nuk i kanë nënat e tyre afër të ju ndihmojnë gjatë kësaj kohe të vështirë. Edhe ato që kanë familjet afër mund të kenë vështërsi të kërkojnë ndihmë praktike.
Gazetat, revistat dhe programet televizive thonë se të lind fëmijë është përvojë e mrekullueshme por shpesh nuk përmendin pjesët e vështira. Për shkak se çka dëgjojmë nga mediat dhe se çka njerëzit tjerë tregojnë për lindjen e fëmiut, femrat ndonjëherë ndjehen se kjo kohë duhet të jetë e përkryer. Ato mendojnë që çdokush tjetër ia del mbanë të lind fëmiun në mënyrë natyrale dhe lehtë dhe menjëhere bëhet nënë e përkryer. Kjo ndikon të keni vështirë të kërkoni ndihmë.
Por ky mit për amësinë është larg nga e vërteta për shumë njerëz. Lindja e fëmiut mund të jetë shumë e vështirë dhe të bëheni nënë është rol i ri që mësohet në jetë.
Femrat këto ditë kanë më shumë kërkesa se nënat e të kaluarës. Ato ndoshta janë mësuar të dalin të punojnë dhe tani ndjehen të izoluara në shtëpi dhe i mungon takimi me kolegët e tyre. Por nëse vendosin të kthehen në punë ato mund të ballafaqohen me shumë mundime.
Ndodhitë e vështira jetësore

Ne gjithashtu njohim se njerëzit të cilët kanë përjetuar apo perjetojne jete me ndodhi të mundueshme mund të ju shfaqet depresionin post-natal pas lindjes. Për shembull, abortimet spontane në të kaluarën, vdekja e nënës, probleme financiare, vështërsi me banim. Përfundimisht është me rëndësi të mbani mend se njëra prej shkaqeve më të zakonshme të stresit janë ndryshimet në jetë, dhe asgjë më shumë se lindja e fëmiut nuk e ndryshon jeten.
Çka mund të ndihmon?

Mos harroni se ndihma ekziston dhe ka mënyra se si ju mund ti ndihmoni vetës.
Hapat e parë

    * Pranoni se diçka nuk është në rregull
    * Bisedoni me partnerin/burrin tuaj ose me ndonjë shok/shoqe apo ndonjë nga anëtarët e familjes për ndjenjat që i përjetoni
    * Mos harroni se ju do të bëheni më mirë
    * Bisedoni me mjekun apo infermjeren e shëndet

Po tretman tjetër?

Studimet vërtetojnë se terapija konsultuese është tretman shumë efektive për depresionin post-natal. Infermjerja e juaj e shëndetit është përsoni me të cilën mund të bisedoni, ajo mund të ketë trajnim në shkathtësi të konsultimit. Mjeku mund të ju drejtojë te një konsultues në klinikën lokale apo te psikologu, infermjerja psikiatër nga komuniteti. Konsultuesi juaj mund të shqyrtojë me ju çështjet nga e kaluara, të cilat ju mendoni se kanëlidhshmëri me ndjenjat që i përjetoni tani.
Si ta ndihmojë vetën?

Mund te merrni disa hapa praktike të cilat ju bëjnë të ndjeheni më mirë.

    * Të bisedoni për ndjenjat tuaja është me rëndësi. Ndoshta ju duket vështirë të bisedoni me partnerin/burrin tuaj por nëse i mbani gjërat në vete tërë kohën ai mund të ndjehet i lënë anash. Kjo posaqërisht është e vërtet nëse nuk dëshironi të keni marrëdhënie seksuale, gjë që ndodh shpesh te njerëzit me depresion.
    * Mundohuni të mos kaloni kohën vetëm çdo ditë. Bëni përkjekje që të takoheni me shoqe/shokë apo të takoheni me nëna tjera. Infermjerja e juaj e shëndetit mund të ju tregojë për grupet lokale ku mund të njoftoheni me femra të tjera. Ndonjëhere mund të ketë grupe ku japin përkrahje të cilat mund të ju ndihmojnë shumë. Poashtu ka edhe anëtarë nga organizatat vullnetare të cilt mund të ju ofrojnë përkrahje praktike dhe emocionale (Shikoni adresat në fund të kësaj fletushke).
    * Çdoherëpranoni ofertat për ndihmë praktike. Mos të ju vjen keq të kërkoni ndihmë apo të ndiheni keq për ta pranuar ndihmën. Gratë të cilat përjetojnë depresion të rëndë është e mundur se kanë të drejtë për ndihmë me mbikëqyrje të fëmijve dhe punë shtëpiake.
    * Mos u mundoni të bëheni amvise e përsosur. Nuk është me rëndësi a e keni shtëpinë e pastër apo të papastër. Bëni sa më pak punë që është e mundur.
    * Pushoni sa më shumë sepse lodhja e keqëson depresionin.
    * Hani ushqim të shëndoshë.
    * Gjeni kohë për vetën. Kjo mund të jetë joreale por nëse p.sh. kaloni një kohë të gjatë në vaskë, bëni shetitje të shpejtë apo vetëm nëse e lexoni një revistë për gjysmë ore ju ndihmon të qetësoheni.
    * Ushtrimet fizike posaqrisht janë shumë të dobishme.



*Nena te dashura, na thuani edhe pervojat tuaja, a kishit probleme te tilla (vecanerisht) pas lindjes se pare*?

----------


## lisa12

Nje teme shume interesante dhe une kam degjuar, por vitin qe shkoi kisha nje kolegun e punes qe shoqa e tij kishte pesuar kete fatkeqesi mbas lndjen.Ajo e kish kuptuar vete dhe kishte shkuar te nje psikologe se nuk mund ti rrinte femijes se vet afer kishte frike ta merte ne krah se ju dukte se do e myste ,ishte vajze shume e qete dhe e ndjeshme,gjate 5-6 muajve terapi u sherua plotesisht por ajo sduhet te beje me tjeter femij se eshte prap me rrezik.
Ne keshtu rastesh me te vertete sduhet ti vije turp njeriu se ajo eshte si nje semundje tjeter qe te ndodh ne trup dhe duhet sherim dhe durim(gjithashtu dhe ndihme nga te afermit nese kemi prane)..................

----------


## Adna

> Nje teme shume interesante dhe une kam degjuar, por vitin qe shkoi kisha nje kolegun e punes qe shoqa e tij kishte pesuar kete fatkeqesi mbas lndjen.Ajo e kish kuptuar vete dhe kishte shkuar te nje psikologe se nuk mund ti rrinte femijes se vet afer kishte frike ta merte ne krah se ju dukte se do e myste ,ishte vajze shume e qete dhe e ndjeshme,gjate 5-6 muajve terapi u sherua plotesisht por ajo sduhet te beje me tjeter femij se eshte prap me rrezik.
> Ne keshtu rastesh me te vertete sduhet ti vije turp njeriu se ajo eshte si nje semundje tjeter qe te ndodh ne trup dhe duhet sherim dhe durim(gjithashtu dhe ndihme nga te afermit nese kemi prane)..................


Une per here te pare, per kte gje kam degju ne lajme ku u tha qe *nje nene ka hedh nga kati 7, foshnjen e saj 2 javshe, shkaku i depresionit pas lindjes.*

U pata rrenqeth kur e degjova, tani pata lyp ne net material lidhje me kte depresion.

----------


## Fiori

Kjo besoj eshte tema me e rendesishme e ketij nenforumi.

Mendoj se ne eksperiencen e lindjes se femijes duhet te marrin pjese gjithe familjaret. Bashkeshorti se pari e me pas prinderit e te dyja paleve _(apo si te jene rrethanat)_. Nuk e kam fjalen per ate moment kur lind femija, sepse ajo eshte dicka personale midis cifti dhe puna e tyre si vendosin, por behet fjale per muajin e pare pas lindjes. Si femija dhe nena kane nevoje maksimale per mbeshtetjen e familjes. 

Kam parasysh veten, fizikisht nuk pata probleme pas lindjes por psikologjisht...falenderoj Zotin si per 'zemren time' ashtu dhe mamin  :shkelje syri:  E te mendosh qe ka njerez te cilet e perjetojne akoma me ne ekstrem kete periudhe?! Me vjen keq sinqerisht, ne pergjithsi me sa kam vene re femrat shqiptare nuk marrin kujdesin e nevojshem dhe kryesisht per faj te njohurive te kufizuara. Ndaj eshte e rendesishme leximi i materialeve qe kane te bejne me ndryshimet qe shkaktojne hormonet gjate shtatzanise si dhe pas lindjes.

----------


## _Mersin_

Eshte nje ndjesi jo vetem qe lirohesh nga pesha e barres porse sikur nje pjese e shpirtit tend eshte shkeputur prej teje.Prandaj eshte ajo lidhja e forte nene-Femije.Burrat kane nje rol thelbesor ne kete gjendje sepse duhet te dhurojne me shume dashuri dhe perkujdesje.Zakonisht ne shqiperi femrat marrin arratine tek nena e tyre gjate 40 diteve te lehonise duke i lene burrat fillikat dhe ne "depresion". Zakonisht femrat kete lloj depresioni e perdorin per te qene te qeta nga vjerrat se u iken qumeshti hmm  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Ksanthi

Teme vertete shume e bukur  dhe mesimdhenese .Kam degjuar para disa vjetesh se nje aktore u hodh nga taraca e pallatit dhe u gjet e vdekur  per shkak te depresionit pas lindjes .Femra ne ate periudhe do shume kujdes , nerva te qeta , dashuri nga partneri  dhe ndihme te madhe .

----------


## Marya

por kur depresioni nis qe para lindjes, nga pritja e gjate , veshtiresite dhe nje lindje e vonuar :i terbuar:

----------


## _Mersin_

> por kur depresioni nis qe para lindjes, nga pritja e gjate , veshtiresite dhe nje lindje e vonuar


Merr fryme thelle nxirre frymen, perdor mozilla firefox se intenet explorer nuk e shkarkon mire bebushin.

----------


## Adna

> Kjo besoj eshte tema me e rendesishme e ketij nenforumi.
> 
> *Mendoj se ne eksperiencen e lindjes se femijes duhet te marrin pjese gjithe familjaret. Bashkeshorti se pari e me pas prinderit e te dyja paleve* _(apo si te jene rrethanat)_. Nuk e kam fjalen per ate moment kur lind femija, sepse ajo eshte dicka personale midis cifti dhe puna e tyre si vendosin, por behet fjale per muajin e pare pas lindjes. Si femija dhe nena kane nevoje maksimale per mbeshtetjen e familjes. 
> 
> Kam parasysh veten, fizikisht nuk pata probleme pas lindjes por psikologjisht...falenderoj Zotin si per 'zemren time' ashtu dhe mamin  E te mendosh qe ka njerez te cilet e perjetojne akoma me ne ekstrem kete periudhe?! Me vjen keq sinqerisht, ne pergjithsi me sa kam vene re femrat shqiptare nuk marrin kujdesin e nevojshem dhe kryesisht per faj te njohurive te kufizuara. Ndaj eshte e rendesishme leximi i materialeve qe kane te bejne me ndryshimet qe shkaktojne hormonet gjate shtatzanise si dhe pas lindjes.


Fiori pikerisht kjo eshte me e rendesishmja pas lindjes. Para 2 vite kam lind vajzen jashte Kosoves,  fatkqesisht as prinderit e mi as te bashkshortit as askend tjeter nuk kisha afer me perjashtim te burrit ama edhe ai FATKEQISHT lindja qelloi ne kohen kur ishte shuuuumme i zene me nje pune te rendesishm edhe nuk ishte gjithe kohen ne shtepi. 
Derisa erdhi koha te shkoj per pushime ne KS i kam kalu 2 muaj te tmerrshem.  Lajmin qe e paskam postu ktu me siper e pata degju vetem pak dite para lindjes kurre me pare nuk kisha degju dicka te tille.  

Thjesht 2 muaj qe nuk pershkruhen, shume te kqinj. Por fal Zotit u mundoja te gjeja force ta qetsoja veten, gabimi ishte qe nuk i thosha asgje burrite e fshehja kte gjendje nga ai tani pys veten pse, nuk e di ndoshta e merrja ate depresion si dobsi timen edhe per kte arsye nuk doja qe te me vereje ai, ose edhe nuk dija cfare t'i them qe kam?!  Gjendje e pashpjegueshme! 

Pas 2 muajve kur ika ne Kosove brena pak dite u normalizova iku depresioni isha me njerez per rreth me beben u mesova e doja cdo dite e me shume. Dhe sot jam shume e lumtur.

----------


## mia@

> Kjo besoj eshte tema me e rendesishme e ketij nenforumi.
> 
> 
> 
> Kam parasysh veten, fizikisht nuk pata probleme pas lindjes por psikologjisht...falenderoj Zotin si per 'zemren time' ashtu dhe mamin  E te mendosh qe ka njerez te cilet e perjetojne akoma me ne ekstrem kete periudhe?! .


Kam degjuar dhe kalim ne skizofreni pas lindjes. Shume e trishtueshme! Kur e kam degjuar nje histori te tille me erdhi vertet keq si per te semuren, qe nuk arriti ta provonte kenaqesine e te qenurit nene,  dhe per burrin qe u detyrua ta linte gruan se paraqiste rrezik per femijen.

----------


## bebi im

edhe une pas lindjes se vajzes u stresova shume, nuk kalova ne depresion .... por aty afer...
edhe kur shkova ne shtepi nuk duroja te me vinte verdalle neper shtepi as vjerra as mamaja ime...
pasi kaluan ca dite therras burrin ne dhome edhe i them: thuaji te dyja paleve te prinderve faleminderit per ndihmen por tani duhet te ikni ne shtepite tuaja...
dhe burri pastaj mori nje muaj leje dhe ndejti me mua ne shtepi sa me kaloi paska ai acarimi qe ndjeja ne ate periudhe...

----------


## BEHARI

Depresioni pas lindjes............!
qofsha i gabuar,por une mendoj se stresi apo depresioni ndikon me shum tek ato femra te cilat
ngelin shtatezan ne menyre te pa deshirueshme,pasi shtatezanine apo sjedhjen ne jete te nje femije e cilsojne si ngarkese,preokupim te parakohshem, privim apo izolim te tyre nga jeta e shthurur e atyre Nanave qe mund te kene shijuar perpara se te ngjiteshin shtatezane!!

Te krijoshe familje,te lindesh femij dhe te i rritesh ata te shendetshem dhe te edukuar,duhet qe 
te distancohesh nga jeta e nates,pabet,night clubs,diskoteka etj etj ne te kundert stres e depresion do kte vazhdimisht!

ndoshta dola pak ga tema por thjesht dhashe mendimin tim!

----------


## mia@

> Depresioni pas lindjes............!
> qofsha i gabuar,por une mendoj se stresi apo depresioni ndikon me shum tek ato femra te cilat
> ngelin shtatezan ne menyre te pa deshirueshme,pasi shtatezanine apo sjedhjen ne jete te nje femije e cilsojne si ngarkese,preokupim te parakohshem, privim apo izolim te tyre nga jeta e shthurur e atyre Nanave qe mund te kene shijuar perpara se te ngjiteshin shtatezane!!
> 
> Te krijoshe familje,te lindesh femij dhe te i rritesh ata te shendetshem dhe te edukuar,duhet qe 
> te distancohesh nga jeta e nates,pabet,night clubs,diskoteka etj etj ne te kundert stres e depresion do kte vazhdimisht!
> 
> ndoshta dola pak ga tema por thjesht dhashe mendimin tim!


 Kurse une si nene mendoj se vjen  me shume nga lodhja, pagjumesia, padituria per tu kujdesur. Ndryshimi i menyres se jeteses. Shume gjera qe mund ti beje me pare nuk jane me pjese e rutines se jetes tende, dhe e ke gjithashtu shume veshtire te gjesh kohe per veten. As nuk behet fjala per jete nate sic thua ti. Dhe te besh dush eshte nje stres me vete. Ka patur raste qe e sillja femijen me vete sa here beja dush. Do hash kur te krijohet mundesia dhe jo kur do. Mos llogaritim faktin qe nena do 40 dite te pakten ta marti veten plotesisht. Nuk eshte vet aq e shendetshme muajt e pare. Nuk i hartoj ethet ne mes te nates, ne mes te Korrikut, lol. Kam pershtypjen qe stresohen, kalojne ne depresion me shume ato qe nuk gjejne ndihme nga burrat ne kujdesjen e femijes, si dhe ato qe kane femije te veshtire. Femije qe nuk flene, hane apo qajne dite e nate. 
Te gjitha nenat stresohen. Kush me shume e kush me pak, varet nga ato qe permenda me lart.

----------


## BEHARI

> Kurse une si nene mendoj se vjen  me shume nga lodhja, pagjumesia, padituria per tu kujdesur. Ndryshimi i menyres se jeteses. Shume gjera qe mund ti beje me pare nuk jane me pjese e rutines se jetes tende, dhe e ke gjithashtu shume veshtire te gjesh kohe per veten. As nuk behet fjala per jete nate sic thua ti. Dhe te besh dush eshte nje stres me vete. Ka patur raste qe e sillja femijen me vete sa here beja dush. Do hash kur te krijohet mundesia dhe jo kur do. Mos llogaritim faktin qe nena do 40 dite te pakten ta marti veten plotesisht. Nuk eshte vet aq e shendetshme muajt e pare. Nuk i hartoj ethet ne mes te nates, ne mes te Korrikut, lol. Kam pershtypjen qe stresohen, kalojne ne depresion me shume ato qe nuk gjejne ndihme nga burrat ne kujdesjen e femijes, si dhe ato qe kane femije te veshtire. Femije qe nuk flene, hane apo qajne dite e nate. 
> Te gjitha nenat stresohen. Kush me shume e kush me pak, varet nga ato qe permenda me lart.





> . Kam pershtypjen qe stresohen, kalojne ne depresion me shume ato qe nuk gjejne ndihme nga burrat ne kujdesjen e femijes, si dhe ato qe kane femije te veshtire. Femije qe nuk flene, hane apo qajne dite e nate. 
> Te gjitha nenat stresohen. Kush me shume e kush me pak, varet nga ato qe permenda me lart.


po si ka mundesi qe prinderit tane kishin nga 5 deri ne 12 femij ne te shumtit e rasteve,madje kishin nje menyre jetes shum me te veshtire ne cdo aspekt,ekonomisht per toke,Mamate e para 20 viteve te cilat kishin edhe nga 10 femij punonin ne fabrika apo ne koperative edhe nga 16 ore,dhe asnje here nuk pretendonin per lodhje apo per sindroma stresit apo depresionit,pa lere me qe nuk behej fjale te mbysnin femijen e vet nga depresioni!!jo ato e kishin te qarte se jane gra ne familje qe duhej punuar,jetuar dhe sakrifikuar per te rritur femij te shendetshem dhe te edukuar ndonse ne kushte te veshtira!

ah se desh harrova;aso kohe nuk kishte klube nate,as pape e diskoteka,familja ishte gjeja me e shejte,harmonia dhe besnikria bashkeshortore ishin ne plan te pare!
prandaj nuk kalonin ne stres apo depresion!

----------


## mia@

> po si ka mundesi qe prinderit tane kishin nga 5 deri ne 12 femij ne te shumtit e rasteve,madje kishin nje menyre jetes shum me te veshtire ne cdo aspekt,ekonomisht per toke,Mamate e para 20 viteve te cilat kishin edhe nga 10 femij punonin ne fabrika apo ne koperative edhe nga 16 ore,dhe asnje here nuk pretendonin per lodhje apo per sindroma stresit apo depresionit,pa lere me qe nuk behej fjale te mbysnin femijen e vet nga depresioni!!jo ato e kishin te qarte se jane gra ne familje qe duhej punuar,jetuar dhe sakrifikuar per te rritur femij te shendetshem dhe te edukuar ndonse ne kushte te veshtira!
> 
> ah se desh harrova;aso kohe nuk kishte klube nate,as pape e diskoteka,familja ishte gjeja me e shejte,harmonia dhe besnikria bashkeshortore ishin ne plan te pare!
> prandaj nuk kalonin ne stres apo depresion!


Duket qe s'ja ke haberin.  Ti vet ke femije, apo je kujdesur per femijet?

E ke pyetur ndonjehere nenen per veshtiresite qe ka heq pas lindjes tuaj? Pastaj nuk qahej njeri atehere se ishte turp, tregonte dobesi, merrej per  dembelizem nga vjehrra. lol. Le qe s'ja venin njeri veshin. Me tregoi njera nje histori ku nje grua e shkrete ankohej nga dhimbja e kokes. Te shtepise se burrit mendonin se ajo shtirrej se ishte pertace, looooooooool. Se mori njeri seriozisht. Doli qe kishte kancer.
Ta dish qe rritja e femijes nuk kalon pa stres sidomos te nenat e reja, apo ato ne mosha te vogla. Me kujtohet kur linda cunin merrja nje me dy ne tel. prinderit e mi ne Shqiperi pse keshtu, pse ashtu, lol. Shume stresuese. Ke te besh me nje femi per te cilin ke pergjegjesi 100% dhe jo nje kukull. Mos flasim per te tjerat. Please ato klubet e nates i keni merak ju meshkujt. Femrat Shqiptare  ne pergjithesi heqin dore nga ato kur behen nena. Une qe kur jam bere nene kam lene dhe alkoolin dhe jo me te me mungojne klubet e nates, pffff! Cdo gje ka kohen e vet.

----------


## BEHARI

> Duket qe s'ja ke haberin.  Ti vet ke femije, apo je kujdesur per femijet?
> 
> E ke pyetur ndonjehere nenen per veshtiresite qe ka heq pas lindjes tuaj? Pastaj nuk qahej njeri atehere se ishte turp, tregonte dobesi, merrej per  dembelizem nga vjehrra. lol. Le qe s'ja venin njeri veshin. Me tregoi njera nje histori ku nje grua e shkrete ankohej nga dhimbja e kokes. Te shtepise se burrit mendonin se ajo shtirrej se ishte pertace, looooooooool. Se mori njeri seriozisht. Doli qe kishte kancer.
> Ta dish qe rritja e femijes nuk kalon pa stres sidomos te nenat e reja, apo ato ne mosha te vogla. Me kujtohet kur linda cunin merrja nje me dy ne tel. prinderit e mi ne Shqiperi pse keshtu, pse ashtu, lol. Shume stresuese. Ke te besh me nje femi per te cilin ke pergjegjesi 100% dhe jo nje kukull. Mos flasim per te tjerat. Please ato klubet e nates i keni merak ju meshkujt. Femrat Shqiptare  ne pergjithesi heqin dore nga ato kur behen nena. Une qe kur jam bere nene kam lene dhe alkoolin dhe jo me te me mungojne klubet e nates, pffff! Cdo gje ka kohen e vet.


deri dikun jam dakort me ato qe thua!

po nuk me ktheve pergjigje se si kishte mundesi qe ato Nenat tona nuk kalonin ne depresion , edhe pse ishin te detyruara qe te keqen te mos e nxirrnin perjashta pasi nuk kishin shanc te ankoheshin sic the ti vete!

----------


## mia@

> deri dikun jam dakort me ato qe thua!
> 
> po nuk me ktheve pergjigje se si kishte mundesi qe ato Nenat tona nuk kalonin ne depresion , edhe pse ishin te detyruara qe te keqen te mos e nxirrnin perjashta pasi nuk kishin shanc te ankoheshin sic the ti vete!


Kishte te ''cmendura'' apo te depresionuara  dhe atehere lol. Ku e dime ne si e qysh ndodhi? :ngerdheshje:

----------


## drague

> Kam degjuar dhe kalim ne skizofreni pas lindjes. Shume e trishtueshme! Kur e kam degjuar nje histori te tille me erdhi vertet keq si per te semuren, qe nuk arriti ta provonte kenaqesine e te qenurit nene,  dhe per burrin qe u detyrua ta linte gruan se paraqiste rrezik per femijen.


eshte e vertete.baxhellat kalojn gjithmone ne skizofreni :Mos: 


ps.ku ka dhurate me te bukur kur behesh nene

----------


## BEHARI

> Kishte te ''cmendura'' apo te depresionuara  dhe atehere lol. Ku e dime ne si e qysh ndodhi?


nejse ,jam i sigurt se ti e kupton qarte iden time!
megjithate une mendoj se detyra e Nanes eshte te mbaje,sherbeje dhe te rrise femij te shendetshem,pa dyshim duhet edhe perkrahja e Babait,por kjo nuk dmth qe babai te i nderroje pampersat femijes e mamaja tuj par menekshet.e halila.si thua ti MIa!urse Babai ka per detyre te siguroje te ardhura te mjaftueshme per femijen dhe familjen!

----------


## Nete

> Merr fryme thelle nxirre frymen, perdor mozilla firefox se intenet explorer nuk e shkarkon mire bebushin.


Pse e keni provuar ju.?..psh keshtu qe e sqaroni se jo per gje  :perqeshje:

----------

